# 170kg bench



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I hit a 170kg bench. Am I strong yet haha


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Vid or your 'spotter' deadlifted it off your chest


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is that single rep or multiple reps?


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've nail 3 and a half woman, am I a playa yet?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Vid or your 'spotter' deadlifted it off your chest


shouldn't it be shrugged off his chest lol


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

Always count the midgets!!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

BobbyD said:


> Always count the midgets!!


dat dere 1 inch range of motion bro


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Stronger than me haha. 100kg for 3 happy with that personally 170 is yeaaaarss away if it even happens ever.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I do 112.5kg 6 sets of 5 on decline atm and the hardest part is getting the weight of the rack and moving it into position over my chest! F's my wrists and elbows right up


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Stronger then me to currently hitting a 150x2


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd curl that bro


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol pussy lift, I do that back to front while eating pizza


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

170 was probably good 50 years ago ...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

170 is a cracking lift. Better still without a spotter and a hand off


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

BobbyD said:


> I've nail 3 and a half woman, am I a playa yet?


That's more than me so yeah haha


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Its my 1 rep Max and no spotter I'm in the gym all by my self so it was very scary lol


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I done 140kg for 6 a month ago my max, think I had a minor tare in my pec was in agony on second set and bruised up haven't done flat bench since, to be honest don't think I ever will again scared the sh1t out of me!


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

170kg is awesome.

My max is 160kg so anything above that and you're Superman. :thumb:


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

When I got if the bar it wobbled all over the place and then there was a point where I thought I won't be able to get up lol


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> I done 140kg for 6 a month ago my max, think I had a minor tare in my pec was in agony on second set and bruised up haven't done flat bench since, to be honest don't think I ever will again scared the sh1t out of me!


This what happens to me about 3 years ago I was doing 150 and I felt this cold tear across my chest like ice running down my chest, didn't hurt that much until next day I could move my arm because of my chest, every time I'd go on the bench press it would hurt my chest so id been taking it easy on the bench for 2 years but iv got inspired to do powerlifting training again. I'm hoping it won't happen again because I think its prone to injury once its happend


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

There's a guy where I work that's done 220 I'm like what the **** how


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

If you can bench 60kg you are probably stronger then 95% of people on the planet

that kind puts things into perspective


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> If you can bench 60kg you are probably stronger then 95% of people on the planet
> 
> that kind puts things into perspective


Are you kidding? 60kg I was benching more than that when I first started lifting I was only 18 about 10 stone


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

armor king said:


> I hit a 170kg bench. Am I strong yet haha


depends on your bodyweight


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

bayliss said:


> depends on your bodyweight


I don't think there is a bodyweight that would make that weak tbh... even if you was 120kg of pure muscle you would be doing above bodyweight, that is respectable in my books


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

JuggernautJake said:


> I don't think there is a bodyweight that would make that weak tbh... even if you was 120kg of pure muscle you would be doing above bodyweight, that is respectable in my books


but if you were 200kg you would not even lift your own bodyweight.i would say it is a bigger achievement if you weight 60 than 120.just an example.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

bayliss said:


> but if you were 200kg you would not even lift your own bodyweight.i would say it is a bigger achievement if you weight 60 than 120.just an example.


yea just not many people on the planet weigh 200kg...and certainly no-one with healthy body fat ranges

no doubt though it would be more impressive for a lighter guy to lift the same weight, no disputing that


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you mean lbs :whistling:


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

JuggernautJake said:


> yea just not many people on the planet weigh 200kg
> 
> most americans does. :lol:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Well done and good lift but 170kg with no spotter and nobody else in the gym is just plain Darwin material!


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I was so close to going for 170kg until I got a shoulder injury. 160kg was my max for a while and I like to wait a while before attempting heavier, I think I had 170kg in me easy, I was doing 160kg every other week or so and it got pretty easy.

After this injury I can probably only do 150kg, down a few lbs too from when 160kg felt easy.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

JuggernautJake said:


> If you can bench 60kg you are probably stronger then 95% of people on the planet
> 
> that kind puts things into perspective


thats not true mate.

sorry to sound so dismissive (hate when people do that on here)

but eg in my job alot of the old scaffs are most prob stronger than most people on here, never lifted a weight strength in conditioned very specifically.

also 170 pshhh can do that for 12


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

bail said:


> thats not true mate.
> 
> sorry to sound so dismissive (hate when people do that on here)
> 
> ...


Full range of motion, no spotter?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Full range of motion, no spotter?


I'll have someone their

I've got a vid on here 140 for 20 spotter was their after around 16,

After 8 will prob need fingers on the bar.

Would make a vid tonight but currently post

Do it a month from now 12th April??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

bail said:


> I'll have someone their
> 
> I've got a vid on here 140 for 20 spotter was their after around 16,
> 
> ...


I'm not questioning you mate. I know you're a strong lad. 170x12 would be very, very impressive:thumbup1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm not questioning you mate. I know you're a strong lad. 170x12 would be very, very impressive:thumbup1:


yeah my range of motion can be a little pony sometimes lol.

will see what we can pull out the bag in few weeks


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

bail said:


> yeah my range of motion can be a little pony sometimes lol.
> 
> will see what we can pull out the bag in few weeks


I've managed 200 powerlifting style in the gym, but I think I would struggle to get 3 with 170 full range lol...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

170kg.......you complete pussy.....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> 170kg.......you complete pussy.....


Nice lift. Hands on bar disqualify it though:001_tt2:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Nice lift. Hands on bar disqualify it though:001_tt2:


 :lol: i dont accept your devastating rules, that lift was all me, he was there for show............show me being a beast


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

whats your bodyweight?

the guy i train with is natural, 75kg and will press 150 - guessing thats decent? deffo better than me lol


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


> If you can bench 60kg you are probably stronger then 95% of people on the planet
> 
> that kind puts things into perspective


Jesus, really!?


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> Jesus, really!?


yeah that is a genuine statistic.... but just think what it takes into account...babies, children, eldery, women etc...

us lifters are a small population in the grand scheme of things... much more common to not lift


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> 170kg.......you complete pussy.....


Hands on the bar though, even if its just being slightly touched makes it feel a lot lighter. When ever I get someone to spot me I have to keep reminding them to not touch the bar because I suddenly become He-man when they do


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Seeing as every other fvcker posting a video..
> 
> one hunnet and fiddy kg at 80-81kg; I want 180 asap. :[
> 
> ...


Is this you?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

scot-ish said:


> whats your bodyweight?
> 
> the guy i train with is natural, 75kg and will press 150 - guessing thats decent? deffo better than me lol


Around 16 stone, don't know what that is in pounds or kg


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

armor king said:


> Is this you?


yes sir


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Jesus, really!?


Maybe if you include women, children and old people.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure a very small minority of people who go to the gym in England and do bench press can lift 170 or more. 170kgs is a strong bench. If anyone thinks I'm full of sh1t, then people on this forum can post their 170+ lifts, if it's not a lot we should get lots of videos, shouldn't we?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

I did 150*8, then 170*1, failed on 180, natty  but i had 220 once, not natty lol..

When u will be able to bench 180*4-6 that will be classed as a good lifter lol, 4 plates on a side


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ive never tried a 1rm on bench. I normally go for 3 sets 8 - 10 reps, Smashed 3 sets of 135 today, well pleased. I'm aiming for 140 by the end of the year


----------

